# need a report on flatrock



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

plan on going down there early in the morning.... wanna catc hsome steelies and some eyes... ppl are saying they're hitting eyes on lime green flies... what is working for the eyes and steelies????THANKS:coolgleam


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

i was out there 3 times this week and didnt catch anything but people around me were, the 2 spots i really like are still kind of high right now and with the downpour last night its probably raging right now.. i still will probably be around there tomorrow...


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

Eyes are out of season. Try the lower river off Huron river (under 75)with jig heads and waxies or just up stream of the foot bridge. Flies are gonna be tuff and luck to catch Steel below the foot bridge.Gonna be alot of people there tommrow and not worth fishing from what i've seen Most of the fish are below Telegraph
Brent


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

just got back and i had a blast... caught six suckers and 4 eyes... my dad and my friend caught almost the same amount... best results on bright and colored flies...seen a few steels landed aswell


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I caught one 'eye. Didnt get to fish at the dam that much becuase i was with alot of newer guys so we decided to try down river and caught nothing until we got to the dam.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

fished 2 spots last night nothing but suckers...i hate those fish,but its not a skunk in my book..would have liked to catch a couple more steel before its detroit river season though..


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

how is the water up and dirty?


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

raisinrat said:


> how is the water up and dirty?


yup...really high in some spots..not super dirty but how clean is the huron really


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

water is kind of at its normal level... not as shallow as it is in the summer though...i guess people are catching stelly's still.... shartruse fly with a grub... i figure they're up by the dam or they would be getting suckers... can't wait for the smallies to come inne_eye:


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

fished huroc today.....skunked....everyone else was catching walleye and suckers....stopped by the telegraph boat launch and watched the dnr doing their thing,they had a couple really nice muskies and walleye they released when i was there...what do they do shock them or just net them somehow????


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

They shock them. they were down all last week, I hope they post their results


----------

